# Terry Hollands 420kg Deadlift



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Just saw this on bb.com, certainly worthy of sharing. Really hope he nails it at the next WSM.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fuk sake!!


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

So do i it was sickening there been like how many 4-5 yanks in the final. Was good watching pudzianowski kicking poundstones ass.lol


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Hope he does well this year, he really wants it bad but seems to have bad luck on the day!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats sick mate!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Very powerfull man, awful deadlift (every thing other than the weight lol).


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I saw that on Facebook... monster!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> ha @ con
> 
> its funny seeing that, 420kg a few years back was worlds best deadlift, hmmm


 A few years ago that was the worlds best deadlift minus the straps and the hitching yes you are correct. Its a different lift altogether if you use straps and can not be compared to a normal deadlift.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Hope he does well this year


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Quality lift! I've met Terry before, nice bloke:thumbup1:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

****in awesome lift for a strongman,but at 6ft 7in that was unbelieveable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> con why do u say its a diff lift with straps...
> 
> karl gillinham said he does double overhand grip... ok minus wraps


 Mechanics change drastically with straps it is far easier to "squat" the weight up for one thing. The majority of strenght athletes have no problem with pulling a weight up its holding onto it thats hard.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

that looked easy!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

beast


----------



## CONDOR (Apr 9, 2003)

Big EL TEL that's a serious dead lift but the trick is longevity, do that too often and you'll be in a nursing home before your time


----------

